# Child visa 101, Questions while filling details in 47C



## jstrosh (May 15, 2013)

Hi ,

I have queries related to following questions in 47ch.

Could you please help me with them?

47 CH


4. Childs name in own language
5. Other ways you spell Childs name
6. Other names the child has been know

==> I am keeping all of the above blank as nothing is applicable, i hope leaving blank is fine. Or shall i say NA , which stands for Not Applicable




18. Do you Agree to department communicating by fax or email 

==> I have said yes and given my email id, is that ok?


19 Childs main language 
==> shall i leave blank or say none because child is 9 months old


20 How well does child communicate in English
==> i have checked "Not at all" . i mean there is nothing else i can check for this option


21 Other languages the child reads, understands, speaks and writes fluently
==> shall i leave blank or say none because child is 9 months old


23 If applying from outside Australia:
What is the value of money, goods and assets which the child intends to 
bring to Australia? 

==> What do i write here? shall i write what i will be bringing because child wont be bringing anything as she is infant. Or shall i leave this blank.



27 Give details of child's other family members.

I see no code for Mother and Father. the relation ship codes listed are 
M = Married
E = Engaged
F = De facto
S = Separated
D = Divorced
W = Widowed
N = Never married or been in a de facto relationshio


Do i need to provide mother and father information here? If yes then what relationship status I select?




32 Has the child, or any dependent family members (migrating with the
child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for
travel to, or stay in, Australia?

Me and My wife hold a PR and have travelled to Australia. So do we specify our name here OR we do not fall under dependent family member?


----------



## itsmesoham (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi all,

I am also facing the same questions. My child is also 3 months old. Please provide guidance.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

4. Childs name in own language

Write the name in your native language (e.g. : Hindi)

5. Other ways you spell Childs name

If you have alternative English spellings, write them (e.g.: Ahmad, Ahmed, Ahamed ...etc.)

6. Other names the child has been know

Leave blank if no other names are there



18. Do you Agree to department communicating by fax or email 

==> I have said yes and given my email id, is that ok?

Yes fine.

19 Childs main language 
==> shall i leave blank or say none because child is 9 months old

Write the language you speak at home


20 How well does child communicate in English
==> i have checked "Not at all" . i mean there is nothing else i can check for this option

N/A is fine


21 Other languages the child reads, understands, speaks and writes fluently
==> shall i leave blank or say none because child is 9 months old

N/A

23 If applying from outside Australia:
What is the value of money, goods and assets which the child intends to 
bring to Australia? 

==> What do i write here? shall i write what i will be bringing because child wont be bringing anything as she is infant. Or shall i leave this blank.


N/A


27 Give details of child's other family members.

I see no code for Mother and Father. the relation ship codes listed are 
M = Married
E = Engaged
F = De facto
S = Separated
D = Divorced
W = Widowed
N = Never married or been in a de facto relationshio


The answer would be N

Do i need to provide mother and father information here? If yes then what relationship status I select?

No


32 Has the child, or any dependent family members (migrating with the
child or not) previously been to Australia, held or currently hold a visa for
travel to, or stay in, Australia?

Me and My wife hold a PR and have travelled to Australia. So do we specify our name here OR we do not fall under dependent family member?

No, you are not a dependent of your child, this is for children who have children (if you are sponsoring your daughter and her child as well for instance)


----------



## bravehart (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi, Regarding Q27, my wife and myself have got PR visa but we are just applying for our 6 month child. So should we mention our names and tick "Migrating with you" as "YES"

Thanks


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

bravehart said:


> Hi, Regarding Q27, my wife and myself have got PR visa but we are just applying for our 6 month child. So should we mention our names and tick "Migrating with you" as "YES"
> 
> Thanks



Yes That's right


----------



## Blaster (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello,

My wife and I are facing same issues as above:

For Question 23, Shall we put N/A only ?
For Question 32, is it for children of my child ? or siblings of my child are included as well ? (we have one daughter who traveled with us last year, shall we included her ?) 

Regards


----------



## ozzybound (Apr 14, 2015)

Blaster said:


> Hello,
> 
> My wife and I are facing same issues as above:
> 
> ...


Many Thanks OB


----------



## hawkerhunter (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello,
I am filling up form 47CH for my child visa (subclass 101). I am an Australian PR holder and currently in India and planning to migrate soon.
On Page number 5, Part A, Application overview, point number 2 asks Type of Application. 
I wanted to select the first box where its written Child >> Outside Australia, but in the Rectangular box below it, no where it is written as biological child of Australian PR holder.
Can anyone please help me.
Regards
Hawker


----------



## Skalam (Oct 21, 2015)

The Visa officer has contacted me to provide additional information:

-Quote-
Please provide the following:
1- Statutory declaration in respect to your intention to reside in Australia; and/or
2- Evidence to support claims you intend to reside permanently in Australia.
-Un Quote-

Can someone please guide me on how to respond to these queries. Thank you in advance.


----------

